# What is the best facial cleanser (and toner) for combination/oily skin?



## LadyDragonFire (Jul 23, 2011)

I have combination (leaning somewhat oily) skin and I'm looking for a really good quality facial cleanser (and possibly toner.) I have visible pores in the T-zone, and I sometimes get a bit oily there, otherwise my skin is drier everywhere else on my face. I occasionally get some pimples (mostly caused by hormones/time of the month) but it's not usually a major problem for me anymore. I find that some cleansers and toners for oily skin are too harsh and drying, and can make my skin red and/or irritated. However, most products for very dry skin seem to be wrong for me too, and usually seem to be too "heavy" and can sometimes give me pimples if they have too many heavy moisturizing ingredients. I am 30 years old and female, and I am beginning to show some signs of "aging" as well ("minor" lines around my mouth mostly, and only just slightly under my eyes) but I don't have any major wrinkles yet.

  Can anyone with a similar skin type (or someone with expertise in this area) recommend some really good quality products? (I don't mind if they're on the expensive side.)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

  thank you very much.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne (Jul 23, 2011)

For the toner, keep away from anything with alcohol. That's the drying/burning ingredient that will cause more harm than good.

I also have a sensitive skin, so i take that into account when buying my products. The less i hurt my skin, the better it feels :

I use floral water. Chamomile is my best friend, but lavender is good for its balancing properties. Rose water is also good, it's kind of a universal water because any skin will find some benefit in it.

That is my face cleanser when it's not that dirty, in the morning for example. When i wore makeup or did some activity that requires more than just floral water on a cotton pad, i use either my aleppo soap (12% laurel oil), or my oil cleanser. It's a combination of grapeseed and ricebran oil (ricebran is interesting for the antiaging part), i mix it equally with my floral water on the cotton pad to remove makeup, or i apply it directly on my face, massage it gently, then remove everything with warm water and a facecloth.

If it still exists Vichy has a 3 in 1 cleanser/makeup remover/toner in a tube that is really good. It's a bit higher priced than supermarket products, but it remains decent.


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Jul 23, 2011)

I have very similar skin to your's.  I'm also close to your age, 32 here.  I've been using Clinique's 3step system for 10+ years and I've never looked back!  My skin is goregous and I get a ton of compliments on it!  I would suggest you would be a number 2 in the 3 step system. 
The first step is the facial cleanser, then step 2 is an exfoliating toner, and step 3 is Dramtically Different Moisturizer.  It's the best!  I also use my clarisonic every other day.  I, too, have larger pores in my tzone area and get oiler there, too.  But with the combo of the 3 step system and the clarisonic, that is all disappearing on me.  I'm less oily and my pores appear smaller!  If you don't like the skin care system, you can always return it. Clinique has an awesome return policy.  They will make sure you are 100% satisfied! Give it a try, it can't hurt.


----------



## janetgriselle (Jul 23, 2011)

I use Clinique's 3-step too. I got my starter kit for $32.50 and I've been trying it out and I've noticed _immediate_ results. It's awesome! Honestly, I couldn't really go wrong for $32.50, and Sephora has a great return policy as well.


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Jul 23, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *janetgriselle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use Clinique's 3-step too. I got my starter kit for $32.50 and I've been trying it out and I've noticed _immediate_ results. It's awesome! Honestly, I couldn't really go wrong for $32.50, and Sephora has a great return policy as well.



Yes, immediate results are to follow! I couldn't remember what I paid for the 3 step, so thanks janet for putting that in there for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  And I have to agree that Sephora has a great return policy, too.  I just puchase my 3step through my Clinique counter at Dillards. I got my Clarisonic from them, too!


----------



## SecretStopsAcne (Jul 26, 2011)

You can use Acne Control Cleanse that was a very gentle, not drying antioxidant rich cleanser that works deep down to remove excess oil and problem causing bacteria. It also helps you to remove dead skin and remove excess skin oil.


----------



## aliana (Jul 28, 2011)

I have combination skin and am looking for a cleanser too. I'm thinking about trying REN Mayblossom T-Zone Control Cleansing Gel...has anyone tried this? I really like the ingredients and that it does not contain green tea (my skin hates green tea). On the other hand I received Clinique 3 step samples for 4 uses (with toner number 2) but I'm really afraid to try this because right now I have 100% clear skin and I don't wanna risk it (my skin is so unpredictable when it comes to trying new products). What worries me is that Clinique toner contains menthol and my skin went crrrrrrazy with pimples the last time I tried a product with menthol.


----------



## iamjenifer (May 22, 2013)

I'm using Nu Skin toner. These can be purchased online. Message me to assist you.


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 22, 2013)

Sorry, it looks like you are advertising for your company here. That is against the MUT Terms of Service.



> I'm using Nu Skin toner. These can be purchased online. Message me to assist you.


----------



## Euggz (Jun 22, 2013)

I recommend you to go total beauty website and see their review. They have made reviews on the 20+ best toners, facial cleanser, listing out the pros and cons etc. The downside is of course you have to take time to read but as individual differs from one another, you should take your time to read and find what is suitable for you.

All the best!


----------



## sharjeel (Jun 24, 2013)

Concerning the face, hotness is the greatest crux. Heat makes an air for your pores to develop. A sizzling cloth (as blazing as you can stand it) over the face is the best wager. The extent that a topical medication, you have to put resources into a great scour and an extremely fine toner. I tell individuals this constantly that I do cosmetics for. Here are some key things to recollect when searching for chemicals:

1. A great clean ought to have an exfoliant (i.e. microbeads, pumice grains, and so forth.) in it. When you have connected the sizzling cloth to your face and opened up your pores, the scour is utilized to get where it counts down into the pores and clean them out.

2. In a great clean, stay far from anything that has a ton of cleanser or scent to it. Aroma = added substances that likely will intensifies things. Your principle element when searching for a clean is salicylic harsh corrosive. Salicylic harsh corrosive goes about as an antibacterial to purge profound to split the zits and battle the microorganisms initiating them.

3. An exceptional toner ought to be discovered since once the skin is clean, the toner is utilized to tighten the scrubbed pores to minimalize the doorway of future microbes. What's more unfortunately to say it (yet get over it), A Toner Does Stink! Its made fundamentally of liquor, so it will stink! Get over it! It's worth the trouble!

4. Ultimately, and a ton of individuals don't contemplate this, gem a light moisturizer with an included sunscreen anyhow Spf 15). You need a light salve (nothing extravagant or fragrancy) with a sunscreen to avoid dryness from the toner and the sunscreen willhelp ensure from sun harm (clearly!).

Continuously recollect to get zits before they begin (before they come to be pimples)! Also for the adoration of God: Do Not Pick At A Pimple If You Get One! picking just makes more spoiling from the microbes on your hands....and generally imperatively: its just Gross! A few marks to strive for a scurb or toner might be: Oil of Olay, Biore`, Clinique, Clean &amp; Clear, Clearasil.......just to name a couple! Wow and p.s. to fellows: simply in light of the fact that young ladies utilize it within a business Does Not imply that a gentleman can't utilize it as well! A young lady might like it a ton progressively to see a gentleman with a clean face and a bureau full of girly skin health management stuff, than Mister Zit nearby! I'm gay....trust me on this!


----------



## violet123 (Jun 24, 2013)

What great responses. Do you guys have bloggers and youtubers that you turn to for all you beauty advice?

I have a few and one of my favorites is

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAdmXSAuSms

Let's share  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ZaraBear (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm 30 as well and like you, have combo skin and starting to show slight signs of aging. I've been using a foaming cleanser for the last couple months that I really love - it's by Racinne, which is a Canadian company that uses Korean technology (which is quite advanced), so it's amazing quality but not too expensive.  My skin feels clean and taut afterwards, but not dried out or too tight.

You can check it out here - shop.racinne.ca - I think they have a toner as well but I haven't tried it.

Good luck!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gw3ndolyn (Jun 24, 2013)

My skin is just like yours (combination) with especially big pores and blackheads on my nose and chin/underneath my lip area. I use a series of Biotherm products.

I start by using Biosource Exfoliating Gel on my Clarisonic Mia 2. Then, I use Biosource Instant Hydration Toning Lotion (which is actually a toner and nothing like a lotion). After toner, I use Source Therapie7 which is my serum. Finally, I use Aquasource Skin Perfection as my moisturizer. It has worked wonders for my skin. Less acne (not that I had a lot to start with but now, I never break out and only get the odd small pimple here and there), less blackheads on my nose, smaller pores and no dry skin!


----------



## MareNectaris (Jun 24, 2013)

I really like Pai. They have a really wonderful organic line. I've been using the rice plant and rosemary toner for a couple months now with good results. I had been having really heavy fluctuations between oiliness and dryness and I found that using the Pai line (I use the cleanser and the combo-skin moisturizer, too) evened out all those shifts. My skin is still normal across the cheeks and T-zone oily, but it's a lot calmer then it had been before. There isn't any alcohol or foaming agents, so it doesn't over dry. I wanted something that would brighten my skin and help with periodic oiliness and occasional blemishes, but I didn't need a full blemish system, so this is great for me. I'd say the downsides are, no SPF =( and it's a little on the pricey side. There is a sample kit you can order though, so you can check it out without making a huge investment.


----------



## shootingstar18 (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm using Laneige White Plus Facial Foam cleanser and I'm loving it! Been using for quite some time now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have combination skin too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit - Please no links for personal blog promoting, thank you! - Cookie


----------



## laguilar12 (Jun 24, 2013)

I absolutely LOVE the Olay toner, I've gone through 3 or 4 bottles. It really controls oil and minimizes pores. It has a strong smell so that can be a problem for some but I think it is worth it to tolerate it. It's cheap and it works!


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jun 25, 2013)

I have skin very similar to yours. I really like Juice Beauty's clear skin line... They make a great cleanser, serum, moisturizer, and face mask. I'm not sure if they have a toner or not. Also, anything with tea tree oil is great for oily skin, but doesn't dry you out. The Body Shop makes some good tea tree face products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MareNectaris (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have skin very similar to yours. I really like Juice Beauty's clear skin line... They make a great cleanser, serum, moisturizer, and face mask. I'm not sure if they have a toner or not. Also, anything with tea tree oil is great for oily skin, but doesn't dry you out. The Body Shop makes some good tea tree face products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Juice Beauty is great too! Their moisturizer was too heavy for me, but I like the peel and the antioxident serum. I don't think they have a toner either, I think the serums fill that role. My husband uses their cleanser and moisturizer and he really likes it.


----------



## Sparklygem (Jun 26, 2013)

Truth be told as much of a beauty addict as I am my routine is simple. Cetaphil cleanser and plain old Baby soap. No more tears. Toner ... Witch hazel. I also use Olay cleansing cloths ... They are great!


----------



## Xonabila (Jun 27, 2013)

I have been using alot of facial cleansers netrogena face wash was good but I kept getting pimples occassionally untill a friend recommended himalaya foaming facial cleanser and my face didn't break at all and it worked really nice, purifies the skin and keeps it soft and its 100% herbal..I really think u should try this


----------



## lara2 (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *iamjenifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm using Nu Skin toner. These can be purchased online. Message me to assist you.


 

Actually i am not aware of Nu Skin toner. Can you please more describe it.


----------



## stellagreen (Jul 1, 2013)

Hey try proactive cleanser really it will help you out from your problem. Proactive deep cleansing is a way product than all other. I used it when my friend recomended it to me.This brush device has a snap on bristle head that vibrates back and forth gently. I just love this product! When I finish cleaning my face, my skin feels so soft! Thanks you so much Proactive!!!!


----------



## kalyanidurve546 (Jul 2, 2013)

yes proactive is good choice for this , you  will get your actual results if you use proactiv


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 2, 2013)

My skin is a lot like yours sounds.

I haven't found a perfect daily cleanser but I have decent luck alternating Cetaphil in the morning and the various cleansers I get from subs at night (I like to switch it up, helps balance) and I use Shea Terra's Rose Hips Black Soap at least once or twice a week.

As for toner, I make a homemade one with witch hazel, green tea, and a bit of aloe (fresh out of the leaf) and I really like it. It's super cheap to make, too.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jul 2, 2013)

> My skin is a lot like yours sounds. I haven't found a perfect daily cleanser but I have decent luck alternating Cetaphil in the morning and the various cleansers I get from subs at night (I like to switch it up, helps balance) and I use Shea Terra's Rose Hips Black Soap at least once or twice a week. As for toner, I make a homemade one with witch hazel, green tea, and a bit of aloe (fresh out of the leaf) and I really like it. It's super cheap to make, too.


 If you don't mind sharing I would love to know how to make that toner!


----------



## amandagreen (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi! Well it may be a good idea to consult with a dermatologist but my sister when we were growing up got me hooked on using St Ives Apricot Scrub. Everytime I used it ( about 3 times a week so I didn't dry out my skin) my face would feel super soft afterwards. You don't have to scrub too hard either. Just gently rub the wash over your face and rinse with cool or warm water. Not too hot because hot water will definitely dry out your skin. I also dab on a little bit of Lubriderm intense repair on my face afterwards. Just a little bit. It goes a long way and it's not oily or greasy. I still use it today as an adult and I STILL love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Good luck!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you don't mind sharing I would love to know how to make that toner!


 It's really easy! I take 1 cup of green tea (boil the water, steep the tea for about 10 minutes, then let it cool) and mix it with 1/4 cup of witch hazel.  A friend told me she has started adding chamomile and loves it, but I haven't tried that yet,

When I have it, I mix in 5-10 drops of lavender essential oil (it is anti-inflammatory, antiseptic, and anti fungal). Then I squeeze in a couple of leaves worth of aloe vera juice, shake it all up, and put it in a tightly covered bottle/container. The aloe and essential oil are both optional, but have their own benefits! You can store it in the fridge and it will last a while. I sometimes put a small amount in a little bottle and put it in my vanity in case I don't want to go all the way to the fridge and it has never gone bad being unrefrigerated in a cool dark place for a week or two.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jul 3, 2013)

I've tried Proactive several times for my acne-prone/sensitive skin. I can't use it, though. It burns and turns my skin red, because it's too sensitive to handle it. That's why I prefer the Juice Beauty clear skin line... it does all the stuff Proactive does, only it's made with natural ingredients and doesn't pump your skin full of harsh chemicals.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 4, 2013)

I definitely agree that Proactive is overrated....I tried it two times (years apart) and it stripped my skin of everything and I had to moisturize within an inch of my life, I find that gentler things work better for acne, for me. Stripping your skin too much makes your skin produce MORE oil.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jul 5, 2013)

> It's really easy! I take 1 cup of green tea (boil the water, steep the tea for about 10 minutes, then let it cool) and mix it with 1/4 cup of witch hazel. Â A friend told me she has started adding chamomile and loves it, but I haven't tried that yet, When I have it, I mix in 5-10 drops of lavender essential oil (it is anti-inflammatory, antiseptic, and anti fungal). Then I squeeze in a couple of leaves worth of aloe vera juice, shake it all up, and put it in a tightly covered bottle/container. The aloe and essential oil are both optional, but have their own benefits! You can store it in the fridge and it will last a while. I sometimes put a small amount in a little bottle and put it in my vanity in case I don't want to go all the way to the fridge and it has never gone bad being unrefrigerated in a cool dark place for a week or two.


 Thank you soooooooooo much!!! I am super excited to go shopping this weekend for the ingredients and make it! I have an aloe plant, those are the leaves you are talking about right?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you soooooooooo much!!! I am super excited to go shopping this weekend for the ingredients and make it! I have an aloe plant, those are the leaves you are talking about right?


 Yep! I'm sure you could use the bottled variety, but we have several aloe plants so I just use those  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jul 5, 2013)

> Yep! I'm sure you could use the bottled variety, but we have several aloe plants so I just use those  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Sweeeet! I've really been into making my own face masks lately. It's so fun and fresh, natural, stuff seems to work wonders for my skin which is why I am so interested in the toner. So if you girls have any other awesome recipes for stuff like this I would love to know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sweeeet! I've really been into making my own face masks lately. It's so fun and fresh, natural, stuff seems to work wonders for my skin which is why I am so interested in the toner. So if you girls have any other awesome recipes for stuff like this I would love to know


 Lip scrub: equal parts honey and sugar with a tiny bit of olive oil, I save the tubs from samples to store it in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Face scrub: 1 tablespoon of oats, a teaspoon of honey, and two tablespoons of yogurt. It exfoliates and brightens, I like it in the morning!

I tried something I read about using orange peels as a body scrub and it really does work! You just wrap the orange peels in some gauze or cheesecloth and rub it all over your body in the shower. The acid and vitamin C help even out the skin and tightens and brightens. I bet other citrus peels could work, too...

Raw potato slices and used chamomile tea bags are great for depuffing eye bags.

I'm now on a mission to make a perfect homemade facial cleanser.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 5, 2013)

Oh, and I make eye makeup remover out of equal parts olive oil and jojoba oil...I keep it in a little glass apothecary bottle...removes all of my eye makeup easily with a cotton ball...you can rub in the residue for some extra moisture in your eye area (I need it as I climb closer to 30) or it's easy washed off with a bit of cleanser.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jul 5, 2013)

> Lip scrub: equal parts honey and sugar with a tiny bit of olive oil, I save the tubs from samples to store it in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Face scrub: 1 tablespoon of oats, a teaspoon of honey, and two tablespoons of yogurt. It exfoliates and brightens, I like it in the morning! I tried something I read about using orange peels as a body scrub and it really does work! You just wrap the orange peels in some gauze or cheesecloth and rub it all over your body in the shower. The acid and vitamin C help even out the skin and tightens and brightens. I bet other citrus peels could work, too... Raw potato slices and used chamomile tea bags are great for depuffing eye bags. I'm now on a mission to make a perfect homemade facial cleanser.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Oh, and I make eye makeup remover out of equal parts olive oil and jojoba oil...I keep it in a little glass apothecary bottle...removes all of my eye makeup easily with a cotton ball...you can rub in the residue for some extra moisture in your eye area (I need it as I climb closer to 30) or it's easy washed off with a bit of cleanser.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You are AMAZING... Thanks!!! Now bear with me as I ask stupid questions because I'm new at this stuff lol.. Where do I buy jojoba oil? I use olive oil right now to remove eye makeup and it works but could use some improvement. Can't wait to try this stuff!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You are AMAZING... Thanks!!! Now bear with me as I ask stupid questions because I'm new at this stuff lol.. Where do I buy jojoba oil? I use olive oil right now to remove eye makeup and it works but could use some improvement. Can't wait to try this stuff!


 Not a stupid question at all!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got mine at GNC (a vitamin/health shop)...I know they carry it at Trader Joes if you have one near you (which I no longer do). You can find it at most any health store, like the vitamin shoppe, etc. Or, of course, online. Amazon has it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## annielull (Jul 9, 2013)

i have a similar skin type, and the best cleanser i've used so far is Kinerase Pro+ Therapy Skin Balancing cleanser. I believe Amazon carries it? I got it when it was on sale on Groupon Goods.

I love how it isn't drying at all and feels very gentle, but at the same time it gets the job done.

I heard La Roche Posay cleansers are really good as well although I don't have any first hand experience. Their moisturizers are my holy grail (especially Hydraphase Intense Light), so i can't imagine their cleansers would suck.

If you're looking for a cheaper option, i like Clean &amp; Clear Essentials cleanser for sensitive skin. I use it in the shower when i need a quick wash.


----------



## lacnothing (Jul 12, 2013)

I use and absolutely LOVE this line: http://www.jouviance.com/

I have oily/combination skin and I use to get acne. This line caters to all concerns in the simplest of ways. You should use the 3in1 gel cleanser; it doesn't foam, there are no harsh soaps in this product and it's a 3in1!! and you could use the ecodefense 3in1 cream (I LOVE THIS, I even got my bf hooked on it),


----------



## Dakota (Jul 14, 2013)

I have combination/oily skin also and I use La Roche Posay's Physiological Soothing Toner as I find the gentler the skincare, the better!


----------



## ZoeyStar (Jul 14, 2013)

All of the natural posts above are awesome! I recommend the 2 Minute Miracle Gel by Ice Elements. It actually does a few things in one and I swear by it!


----------



## BeautySparks (Jul 14, 2013)

You should definitely try the POREfessional primer by Benefit. It minimizes pores meaning it prevents oil from out shining your face. Also, as a cleanser, you should try the 3 step Skincare system by Clinique. If you're not willing to spend too much money, go step two which exfoliates your skin and gets rid of all the dead skin as well as Bactria and oil. I love it


----------



## GoDawgs (Jul 14, 2013)

I also have combination skin and I'm 34 years old.  I suggest trying two different products and see if one of these will work for you.  I like both.

CeraVe hydrating cleanser.  It's a creamy consistency similar to Cetaphil.  It does a great job cleansing without overdrying. I recommend using this with a Buff Puff or Clarisonic.

The other that I really like is Paula's Choice Hydralight cleanser.  It's a clear liquid and you may prefer it if you like a wash that foams.  I started to use it this summer and it's great, although I do wonder if I'll need to switch back to CeraVe in the winter so the dry parts of my face don't get over dry. 

I don't use a toner and I feel my skicare routine is great without it.

To help with breakouts and enlarged pores I would look into a BHA lotion or gel.  Paula's Choice has these.


----------



## GenuineHeather (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupofDesire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have very similar skin to your's.  I'm also close to your age, 32 here.  I've been using Clinique's 3step system for 10+ years and I've never looked back!  My skin is goregous and I get a ton of compliments on it!  I would suggest you would be a number 2 in the 3 step system.
> 
> The first step is the facial cleanser, then step 2 is an exfoliating toner, and step 3 is Dramtically Different Moisturizer.  It's the best!  I also use my clarisonic every other day.  I, too, have larger pores in my tzone area and get oiler there, too.  But with the combo of the 3 step system and the clarisonic, that is all disappearing on me.  I'm less oily and my pores appear smaller!  If you don't like the skin care system, you can always return it. Clinique has an awesome return policy.  They will make sure you are 100% satisfied! Give it a try, it can't hurt.





> Originally Posted by *janetgriselle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use Clinique's 3-step too. I got my starter kit for $32.50 and I've been trying it out and I've noticed _immediate_ results. It's awesome! Honestly, I couldn't really go wrong for $32.50, and Sephora has a great return policy as well.


 I've also used this since I was about 16-17 and I'm 32 now. I love it! Always have! I usually purchase online at either Sephora or Clinique online depending on who has the best deals on shipping and samples. You can take Clinique's quiz online to determine which formula is right for you.


----------



## mebs786 (Jul 19, 2013)

Liz Earle hot cloth cleaner is great for all skin types.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Jul 27, 2013)

I have sensitive oily skin and I really like the Avene Micellar Lotion Cleansing and Make-Up Remover... it's a cleansing water you can easily apply with a cotton pad! It's not oily, it doesn't irritate the skin and you don't have to rinse afterwards!

I also really like the Burt's Bees Garden Tomato Toner! My skin feels great when I'm using those two products!


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Aug 4, 2013)

I have skin somewhat similar to yours in that it is combination. I have a moderately oily nose and chin, dry forehead (especially around my eyebrows), and my cheeks can be normal or dry. I tried a few different things and here is what I do now that seems to work quite well:

- I remove make-up with rice bran oil that I bought at my local health food store. Basically, I pour some in the palm of my hand and use my fingers to rub it onto each area of my face. Then I usually add a little more to my palm, rub both hands together, and then gently massage my face, especially over my lashes and eyes where there is waterproof or stubborn make-up. Then I use a warm or hot wash cloth to wipe it away.

- Sometimes I skip cleansing afterwards, but generally I use a homemade cleanser made from 1 tablespoon liquid castille soap (I use Dr. Bronner's baby mild), 2 tablespoons sweet almond oil, and 5 tablespoons of aloe vera juice (yes, juice, not gel, but I think gel would be okay as well). They sell all of these things at my local health food store, so yours probably does as well. Alternatively, I was using the Neutrogena Naturals cleanser before that and it seemed okay as well. Most of the time I put the cleanser on my face, then wet my Olay spinning facial brush thing (the Pro-X, I think), put a bit of cleanser on that, and run that over my face for about a minute, maybe two.

- Then, always while my face is still wet (if it has dried, I pat on some warm water), I apply my moisturizer and I think these are what has really helped normalize my skin. I use a DIY moisturizer made of about 3 tablespoons coconut oil and 1/2 teaspoon honey for the day time. I just touch it with my fingers and massage that bit in, then repeat until my face is done. If you slather it on like I used to do with my oil moisturizer you will end up oily, but if you do a bit at a time, especially on warm, wet skin it absorbs in completely after 10 to 15 minutes. At night, also on a warm wet face, I use a oil serum called TheraNeem Facial Oil Serum - Smoothing Therape. Basically it has several beneficial plant oils in it, so that or something similar should be okay. Again, I purchased that from my local health food store.

I do use scrubs, mainly homemade ones, but recently exclusively the Derma E sea salt microdermabrasion one. I use these in the shower, so not at the same time that I use my Olay brush.

My skin is quite improved. I do not get spots/pimples as much and when I do, they are smaller and go away faster. The dry flaky looking patches stay away from my eyebrows as long as I use my moisturizer. But the moisturizer does not make my oily areas worse like my store-bought ones did. And to be honest, some days I forget the whole thing. I always remember to remove make-up and cleanse if I was wearing make-up, but if not, I just kind of follow my face. If it feels extra dry, I pat on a bit of extra moisturizer. If it feels okay, I may just leave it alone that day. But there was a time when I did do all of it every day for quite a while and it worked probably even better then.

Anyway, that is what worked for me ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Anna Bank (Aug 5, 2013)

I am having a mixed type of skin. Sometimes, my skin looks oily and the other time it become dry. I don't understand why it happens. I daily wash my face more that twice with a good cleanser and moisturize it with day cream as well as night cream and use 30 SPF sunscreen lotion.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 22, 2013)

Okay, I got samples of the Paula's Choice Balancing line, and i've been using them all week and I am blown away! My skin has never been so clear, soft, and smooth. I'm sold...buying the whole regimen. (They sell samples of the regimen on their website, too, if you want to try it before buying the full sizes). Couldn't recommend them more highly!


----------



## bendel (Aug 25, 2013)

Personally I love the glytone mild gel wash from OneRadiant.  I'm pretty sure it's the reason my skin no longer hate me


----------

